# New Hilti Li-Ion battery drywall screw gun



## Dryliner

I am looking into buying that new Hilti Li-Ion battery drywall screw gun SD 4500-A. I think in Europe they call it SD 5000-A. I already got some positive feedback from Tony. But I was wondering if other guys have bought it as well and if you can recommend it to me. I wanna make sure it is worth the money when I go for it. 

http://www.hilti.co.uk/holuk/modules/editorial/edit_singlepage.jsp?contentOID=179481

http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/page/module/product/prca_catnavigation.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-69017


----------



## suncoast drywaller

Have used Hilti screwguns for about 18 years now . They have given me terrific service .I have been using hilti collated screwguns for about the last 12 years and they to have been excellent .I would not use any other .


----------



## grid ninja

*dry wall gun*

i love mi 4500 hilti cordless has a 15 minute charger. is perfect gun for dry wall, i always had a rule, no Corliss on dry wall tell now. i bought two, works well on any gage . but cost about 400 dollars , hilti will take trade in for old broke gun 75 dollars off. corded or not


----------



## D's

If only Hilti made a matching router - they'd have the market cornered.

I have their corded autofeed and love it - great service too.

I've had a demo on the cordless and really liked it although its quite pricey and would be heavy to hold up all day. I'll pass for now until they have a router.

D'S


----------



## grid ninja

D's said:


> If only Hilt made a matching router - they'd have the market cornered.
> 
> I have their corded auto feed and love it - great service too.
> 
> I've had a demo on the cordless and really liked it although its quite pricey and would be heavy to hold up all day. I'll pass for now until they have a router.
> 
> D'S


 trade in any broke gun corded or battery 75 dollars off . makes that price just barley over 300 dollars , all cordless are going to be close to 300 dollars. noul they have 18 volt saw zall


----------



## joepro0000

does this gun have a clutch on it so its continuosly runs like regular corded screwguns?

How long do the guns last if your screwing drywall non-stop.


----------



## grid ninja

*heave hand*

the hilti 18 volt is a little heave after all day . they have a liter version coming out soon i really like mine. battery's last really well. they made me a deal on the new sawzall , but it is a little heave to.


----------



## D's

I caved and bought two lithium cordless. Love 'em. A battery will last about 5 hours boarding at full speed. You can keep the throttle engaged just like a corded gun and it doesn't seem to affect battery life. My favorite feature is the belt clip, just keep it hanging and it's there when you need it. Don't really notice the weight of it anymore.

D'S


----------



## Checkers

Buy the Lithium Roto-zip, it's awesome!


----------



## joepro0000

suncoast drywaller said:


> Have used Hilti screwguns for about 18 years now . They have given me terrific service .I have been using hilti collated screwguns for about the last 12 years and they to have been excellent .I would not use any other .


I just picked up a hilti collated screwgun for 70.00, curious in trying. Do you have to use the hilti strips of screws, or can I go to HD and buy SENCO?


----------



## TonyM

My Hilti collated attachment (SMD 57) will take all brands of screws. Senco screws go through really nicely.


----------



## joepro0000

TonyM said:


> My Hilti collated attachment (SMD 57) will take all brands of screws. Senco screws go through really nicely.


Great, I am going to buy a box and test them out.


----------



## gordie

Cant beat the hilti cordless on to my third gun they've all out lived the complet back to back warrnty "thanks hilti joe of kelowna". But i can't stop them damn thieves. Wish they made a corless router dewalts batery is stupid and bosh took the cordless router off the market.:thumbsup:


----------

